# Hi



## matt9b (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi everyone,

What a fantastic site! I'm a graduate of music production, based in London UK. 0oD 

I've just set up my long-overdue (about 3 years in planning!) sample website, finally worthy of my Schimmel Braunschweig Upright Piano for EXS24 and Kontakt. 

I look forward to learning many sneaky Kontakt scripting techniques on this forum!

Thanks and I look forward to speaking with all the wise people on this forum 

Matt


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi Matt - welcome to VI!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 23, 2008)

London - what an artistic place! Enjoy whis great forum. o-[][]-o


----------



## Ed (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey! I am also based in London!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, sure, but you're like family - we take you for granted!


----------



## Hal (Oct 23, 2008)

U could become family too MATT
if u have 2 big round wide eyes :D


----------



## matt9b (Dec 18, 2008)

Hal @ Fri Oct 24 said:


> U could become family too MATT
> if u have 2 big round wide eyes :D



Ha, I only just read your replies, awww thanks guys I'd love to become family! >8o 


Ed, are you by any chance the Ed that went to Surrey Uni and produces aphex twin style tracks?


----------

